# The Beat of Frances Street. A video of Vancouver BC Squaters in the 90's



## dirtyfacedan (Nov 26, 2009)

I Remember this quite well... I was locked up in a youth facility at the time. Frances street is on the border of the suburbs, and the heavy industrial area in Vancouvers East side, bordering downtown. It continues to be a battleground. The video shows the standoff with police, and how the war machine that is the Vancouver city police continues to work today.


----------

